# Freeze sous Mozilla

## Koala[3K]

J'utilise la dernière version stable (1.0) de Mozilla, et ces derniers temps, j'ai souvent des problèmes de bloquage total de mozilla.

Pendant ces moments, il ne répond plus du tout et la fenêtre n'est plus rafraîchie. Il ne consomme aucune ressource processeur, et je note aucune activité particulière de l'ordinateur (pas d'accès disque, ni au réseau, ni consommation de mémoire). J'ai déjà attendu un quart d'heure pour voir si ça se débloquait tout seul mais il ne s'est rien passé. Je suis alors obligé de le killer et de le relancer  :Sad: 

Si vous avez quelques pistes à me donner, merci d'avance.

----------

## dioxmat

regarde du cote de ton swap. j'avais ca avec certaines apps gourmandes genre mozilla avant... parceque je n'avais pas mis de partition swap :) (plus precisemment j'avais oublie de changer le /dev/SWAP du fstab et javais pas mis de symlink :) tu as combien de ram ?

----------

## Koala[3K]

ma config, c'est un celeron 400 avec 192 Mo de RAM.

dans mon fstab pour la swap g bien : 

/dev/hda5               none            swap            sw              0 0

 *Quote:*   

> et javais pas mis de symlink

 

Tu l'a mis ou ce lien ?

C'est vrai que j'ai remarqué que les freeze sont beaucoups plus fréquents quand l'ordinateur a tourné presque une journée et où j'ai X qui me bouffe alors presque 150Mo de mémoire (colonne Size dans Top). C'est normal que X me bouffe autant de place, plus je laisse mon ordi tourner ?

----------

## dioxmat

alors deja quand tu vois que X te prend 150 mo... rassure toi il n'en prend pas vraiment 150. il prend aussi en compte la memoire video par exemple.

pour ce qui est de mon symlink, ct juste /dev/SWAP - > /dev/lapartochedeswapkivabien :)

je laisse mes 2 ordis - pII 450, 192mo de ram et duron 650, 512 mo de ram tourner 24h sur 24 et je nai pas ce probleme... :)

----------

## kasper

@Koala[3K] : ce comportement a-t-il un lien avec la présence d'un flash sur la page ? est-ce que tu as une appli utilisant le son qui tourne quand ca arrive ? Si c'est le cas, c'est à cause d'un bug connu dans le plugin flash ki, même si le swf ne fait pas de bruit, demande l'accés au périphérique de son (/dev/dsp) et se bloque s'il n'est pas disponible... casse pied, ca le fait chez moi  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Koala[3K]

Je crois que tu as raison Kasper, en fait j'avais l'impression que le phénomène était aléatoire, mais je vien de faire un test avec xmms, et ca m'a effectivement fait le même problème.

Je crois que je vais complètement désactiver le flash, ca me fait que des problèmes (genre une banière publicitaire sur tomshardware qui me bouffe tellement de ressources que je peu même plus faire défiler le site correctement). Ca enlèvera aussi une très grande partie des pubs sur le net..  :Wink: 

----------

## dioxmat

il me semble que d'autres ont trouve un workaround... comme par exemple se debrouiller pour utiliser dsp1 au lieu de dsp - tres facile avec devfs puisque il ce sont des liens symboliques, et laisser flash utiliser dsp - de toutes facons, les anims flash c deja chiant et inutile, alors le son dans les anims flash :)

----------

## kasper

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> il me semble que d'autres ont trouve un workaround... comme par exemple se debrouiller pour utiliser dsp1 au lieu de dsp

 

woha tres malin ça, j'aime  :Smile: 

c'est parti !

----------

